# Lockdowns - Compton/Dynard/Chaptico



## G1G4

Unsure why, but I believe they're chasing an armed suspect in the Chaptico area. On 234/242, they're setting a perimiter up somewhere on Oakley Road. They're putting police at Dynard Elementary. Unsure what's going on, but they are in a frantic search for someone.

1138; I believe it's related to what is/was going on at Chopticon earlier.
1141; They think they have him on one of the roads, not giving it out for obvious reasons
1142; Putting up stop sticks in case he tries to back out.
1144; Police advising he has long rifles. They have the vehicle, unsure about the suspect.
1144; No movement, but the vehicle is backed up to a gate.
1145; No movement still, they're holding their position
1146; Shots fired. Asking for bincoulars
1147; Police ascertaining if shots were fired. State advises it was to their left in the woods. Trying to find out if the vehicle is empty or not.
1149; Setting up a perimiter, the vehicle is not cleared.
1150; They're trying to get Trooper 7 up, but Trooper 7 may not be able to fly due to weather
1152; They may be doing a high-risk track. The trail that the vehicle is parked it is very long (approx 2 miles according to the map).
1154; Trooper 7 down; trying for Eagle 1. They are doing everything they can to not go into the woods to look for the guy. I guess I wouldn't either if I knew he had a long rifle and I heard shots fired.
1158; Numerous units are stationary all over the 7th. Since the wooded area is so long, they aren't taking any chances.
1200; K-9 units out. I believe SWAT is enroute as well.
1204; Most of the area is blanketed. Trying to get some more units on a woodline.
1206; Advising they have something 'blue' in the woods.
1207; Last seen wearing a blue hoody and blue jeans.
1209; Dynard Elementary is on a code red.
1212; No movement in the vehicle, no movement heard in the woods.
1213; Calvert units should be enroute soon.
1216; Going to start an ambulance to stage.
1217; Doing an accountability check now.
1218; Movement in the woods
1228; No major updates, however, what they had sight of in the woods is gone. They believe it was trash.
1228; All incoming units must report to the command post. My assumption is they're giving face-to-face instructions.
1231; Another unit incoming, taking a staging role on Hurry Road.
1235; Another K-9 unit out.
1238; Coast Guard is advising they can make a water unit avaliable? What good would that do? Maybe if they could get their helo up...
1241; Awaiting for the arrival of the APC (Armored Personnel Carrier)
1243; Trying to get a unit to the north at the 'educational center.' Unfamiliar with that area, so I'm not sure where that is
1243; Another K-9 unit is almost out
1244; Making a perimiter sweep to check for gaps/holes in the perimiter. Going to place personnel accordingly.
1246; There are still units steadily streaming in.
1248; Never heard back from Eagle 1. Going to double check now.
1253; All helos are down.
1256; Trying to call other units in case this is a prolonged event. They're taking the course now that they will be there awhile. 
1256; Police will be at Dynard Elementary when school is released.
1302; The 'Media' is showing up.  Media holding center will be Cryer Road and Oakley Road.
1308; Code Red activated in a 5 mile radius around the area.
1322; SWAT is going to approach the vehicle
1325; Possible visual of the suspect in the vehicle
1326; Subject was found, Priority 4. Very very very unfortunate
1327; Releasing the perimiter
1328; Maintaining a crime scene, crime lab will be enroute soon
1347; Units are being released, command has ceased -- majority of the officers are going to return normal patrol.


----------



## mizteresa1965

I'm listening too...........it's crazy down in the 7th right now!


----------



## huntr1

Deer hunter in the woods?


----------



## kom526

Heard "shots fired" transmitted on an open channel.


----------



## G1G4

I have no idea what this is from, but they've been looking for a vehicle and they've been at Chopticon all morning. I believe these two incidents are going to be connected.


----------



## kom526

huntr1 said:


> Deer hunter in the woods?



What's open? Muzzleloader deer was only 3 days right?


----------



## jp2854

i hope the police are able to get this person.  He sounds dangerous.


----------



## kom526

I hear my BIL out there so it's definitely something substantial.


----------



## mizteresa1965

They were chasing someone and ended down Old Trappe Lane.........they found the vehicle but don't know if it's occupied or not, now they've heard shots fired.  They requested a helo, but said the weather is keeping it down.


----------



## kwillia

jp2854 said:


> i hope the police are able to get this person.  He sounds dangerous.


You heard him...


----------



## G1G4

mizteresa1965 said:


> They were chasing someone and ended down Old Trappe Lane.........they found the vehicle but don't know if it's occupied or not, now they've heard shots fired.  They requested a helo, but said the weather is keeping it down.



It didn't originally start out as a chase. MSP was on 242 and saw the vehicle going the other way. MSP turned around and tried to do a felony stop but lost sight of the vehicle. They found him back on the side road.


----------



## kom526

We need some helo pilots with some testicular fortitude. USCG pilots go out in hurricanes and MSP can't go out with 50% chance of rain. I thought the Dauphin was a good solid air frame?


----------



## G1G4

kom526 said:


> We need some helo pilots with some testicular fortitude. USCG pilots go out in hurricanes and MSP can't go out with 50% chance of rain. I thought the Dauphin was a good solid air frame?



Welcome to the post Trooper 2 medical evac/search aviation world.


----------



## kom526

I hear them talking about Pene Rene farm on 242, they shutting down roads?


----------



## G1G4

kom526 said:


> I hear them talking about Pene Rene farm on 242, they shutting down roads?



Nope, just setting a perimiter up.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kom526 said:


> I hear them talking about Pene Rene farm on 242, they shutting down roads?



They said it was easier to access the area by going through the farm.


----------



## jp2854

they ar going to try and get eagle 1 up if possible.  they said it would be a big help to them.  I hope they are able to get the help that is needed as the dispatcher said there is a lot of woods to be covered.


----------



## kom526

SoMDGirl42 said:


> They said it was easier to access the area by going through the farm.




One way in one way out and I need to get to work here soon.


----------



## Dupontster

Me and da dog is skeered


----------



## jp2854

they just said black powder season is in.  So they might come up on some hunters in the woods.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Dupontster said:


> Me and da dog is skeered



are they looking for you?


----------



## huntr1

kom526 said:


> What's open? Muzzleloader deer was only 3 days right?


Doe only season now I believe.


----------



## Dupontster

SoMDGirl42 said:


> are they looking for you?



No, we're home all by ourselves...Right in the middle of all this crap...

I think I'll get my gun and go out and help em...Ya think they'd appreciate that?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Dupontster said:


> No, we're home all by ourselves...Right in the middle of all this crap...



lock the door and break out the binoculars and give us the run down on what's going on!


----------



## G1G4

Dupontster said:


> No, we're home all by ourselves...Right in the middle of all this crap...



Stay inside, and whatever you do, DONT FIRE YOUR WEAPONS!!!!!111


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> Stay inside, and whatever you do, DONT FIRE YOUR WEAPONS!!!!!111



and that includes any firecrackers!


----------



## ICit

Im right here.... so it aint me!!!


----------



## otter

Dupontster said:


> No, we're home all by ourselves...Right in the middle of all this crap...
> 
> I think I'll get my gun and go out and help em...Ya think they'd appreciate that?



Clam down, we're sending Lance to keep you company.


----------



## G1G4

SoMDGirl42 said:


> and that includes any firecrackers!



I could hear that now,

'SHOTS FIRED, SHOTS FIRED!!!'
'Negative, just some guy with firecrackers and a laptop'


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:


> and that includes any firecrackers!



... and don't crack your gum!


----------



## kwillia

otter said:


> Clam down, we're sending Lance to keep you company.



Libra Nacho to the rescue!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> ... and don't crack your gum!



and change your clothes from the blue jeans, white shirt and tennis shoes!


----------



## Dupontster

That's it...I'm gettin my gun and I am going out in da woods to help em...I'll be real quiet..


----------



## SJSWING

Calvert is sending over their special ops and tactics unit(SOT), and the bearcat. The dispatcher for calvert said they found the guy within the perimeter. But please don't quote me on that last line, as I just turned on the scanner.


----------



## Dupontster

Dayumn, My son went to the gym a while ago....Hope it isn't him...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

SJSWING said:


> Calvert is sending over their special ops and tactics unit(SOT), and the bearcat. The dispatcher for calvert said they *found the guy within the perimeter*. But please don't quote me on that last line, as I just turned on the scanner.



negative


----------



## RoseRed

Any other farm names mentioned?


----------



## G1G4

SoMDGirl42 said:


> negative



x2, they think they have him in the perimiter. They aren't sure if they do or not.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

If anyone has ever had the inkling to go rob a bank, now would be a great time to do it.   Every cop from two counties sounds like they are in the 7th district right now.


----------



## workaholic

they found the vehicle at the end of Old Trappe Lane.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Any other farm names mentioned?



You and I are on the same "map" thought process...


----------



## jp2854

they got calvert coming to help out.  That I think is good.  Maybe they will catch this Jackass sooner than later before he does harm to someone


----------



## ICit

oohhh lunch time drama!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> x2, they think they have him in the perimiter. They aren't sure if they do or not.



they still don't know if he's in the vehicle, they can't see and haven't seen any movement from the vehicle. Haven't heard anything more from the woods either.


----------



## Dupontster

RoseRed said:


> Any other farm names mentioned?



Bluestone....J/K


----------



## workaholic

Shots fired?


----------



## MJ

SoMDGirl42 said:


> If anyone has ever had the inkling to go rob a bank, now would be a great time to do it.   Every cop from two counties sounds like they are in the 7th district right now.



I need to report a robbery.  K_Jo's co-worker borrowed her hair clip last week and hasn't returned it yet.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

command post is at the Hewitt residence.


----------



## jp2854

they just sent a 10-52 to stage( the 10-52 said they are going to stage at there quarters).  I guess they think they are going to need it by  the time all is said and done.


----------



## K_Jo

MJ said:


> I need to report a robbery.  K_Jo's co-worker borrowed her hair clip last week and hasn't returned it yet.


----------



## kwillia

jp2854 said:


> they just sent a 10-52 to stage.  I guess they think they are going to need it by  the time all is said and done.



What is a 10-52?


----------



## G1G4

jp2854 said:


> they just sent a 10-52 to stage.  I guess they think they are going to need it by  the time all is said and done.



Standard policy.


----------



## workaholic

Tried Tropper 7 again and no go again.  Trying Eagle 1 now.


----------



## G1G4

kwillia said:


> What is a 10-52?



Ambulance.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> What is a 10-52?



ambulance

They are staging at the rescue squad.


----------



## workaholic

kwillia said:


> What is a 10-52?



Ambulance


----------



## mizteresa1965

Dupontster said:


> Bluestone....J/K



But they do have units across the street down Full Pull Lane, and at the 7th Optimist ball field.


----------



## sockgirl77

G1G4 said:


> Standard policy.



Standard policy for what? Ambulance? Marksman?


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:


> What is a 10-52?



Ambulance.  Standard policy.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> You and I are on the same "map" thought process...



Indeed.


----------



## G1G4

SoMDGirl42 said:


> ambulance
> 
> They are staging at the rescue squad.





workaholic said:


> Ambulance



I win


----------



## SoMDGirl42

sockgirl77 said:


> Standard policy for what? Ambulance? Marksman?



standoff


----------



## jp2854

sorry kwillia thought you would know...Next time i will say ambulance.  I am just used to using most of the 10 commands since I been listening to a scanner for the last 5yrs.


----------



## G1G4

sockgirl77 said:


> Standard policy for what? Ambulance? Marksman?



Standard policy to have an ambulance stage on any high-risk track, namely because the risk for injury increases 10 fold.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> I win



tie, I added where they were staging


----------



## ICit

113 of us on this thread! 
  I feel so close to everyone!   here I will scooch over and share my !

more updates please!!


----------



## sockgirl77

SoMDGirl42 said:


> standoff


For an ambulance?


jp2854 said:


> sorry kwillia thought you would know...Next time i will say ambulance.  I am just used to using most of the 10 commands since I been listening to a scanner for the last 5yrs.


Most of us haven't been listening to scanners for 5 years.


----------



## kwillia

jp2854 said:


> sorry kwillia thought you would know...Next time i will say ambulance.  I am just used to using most of the 10 commands since I been listening to a scanner for the last 5yrs.



10-4.


----------



## workaholic

It is Black Powder Season.  They are worried about hunters.


----------



## mizteresa1965

ICit said:


> 113 of us on this thread!
> I feel so close to everyone!   here I will scooch over and share my !
> 
> more updates please!!




butter and salt??


----------



## SoMDGirl42

workaholic said:


> It is Black Powder Season.  They are worried about hunters getting shot by the po po.



:fixed:


----------



## ICit

mizteresa1965 said:


> butter and salt??



will have SOMDgirl howdy fix whatever kind you would like!


----------



## workaholic

SWAT has arrived.


----------



## jp2854

i think they will only get shot if they match the guys description


----------



## kwillia

Sounds like they may find another suicidal teen...

Police Search for Missing Teen - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## Dupontster

workaholic said:


> SWAT has arrived.



That's me out in da woods wif my dog...I put on some black clothes so I could sneek up on the bad guy...Don't tell anyone


----------



## G1G4

Dupontster said:


> That's me out in da woods wif my dog...I put on some black clothes so I could sneek up on the bad guy...Don't tell anyone


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:


> Also standard policy.



You watch NCIS, CSI and Law and Order... don't you?


----------



## G1G4

kwillia said:


> Sounds like they may find another suicidal teen...
> 
> Police Search for Missing Teen - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News



I hope that one shot was just a fluke then.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:


> You watch NCIS, CSI and Law and Order... don't you?



No.  I've been listening to a scanner for SIX years.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> I hope that one shot was just a fluke then.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

K_Jo said:


> No.  I've been listening to a scanner for SIX years.



You win


----------



## belvak

kwillia said:


> Sounds like they may find another suicidal teen...
> 
> Police Search for Missing Teen - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News


----------



## workaholic

One unit sees something blue in the woods. 

Subject was last seen wearing a blue hoodie and blue jeans.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> Any other farm names mentioned?



Nope, all is good on that side of the road.


----------



## G1G4

workaholic said:


> One unit sees something blue in the woods.
> 
> Subject was last seen wearing a blue hoodie and blue jeans.



Your scanner must be lagging.


----------



## workaholic

G1G4 said:


> Your scanner must be lagging.



I am in the office so I have to listen online.  It is about a 1 minute delay.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:


> No.  I've been listening to a scanner for SIX years.



Well, I listen to a CB so let me know if you wanna know about bears, alligators, chicken shacks, traveling parking lots or any Red Sovine song, okay?


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Nope, all is good on that side of the road.


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> Well, I listen to a CB so let me know if you wanna know about bears, alligators, chicken shacks, traveling parking lots or any Red Sovine song, okay?



You forgot beavers


----------



## Dupontster

RoseRed said:


>



Sounds like in the Church Swamp area

I have a name of the person...


----------



## workaholic

This is the area in question.

Area in Question


----------



## G1G4

workaholic said:


> This is the area in question.
> 
> Area in Question



If you zoom into the marker, the trail in question is immediately to the south of Old Trappe Ln. From what I understand, Old Trappe Ln turns into a gravel road and then turns into that trail. You can follow it all the way through to Oakley Road. There is also a 'T' in the middle of the trail that leads out to another small road.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Dupontster said:


> Sounds like in the Church Swamp area
> 
> I have a name of the person...



 We told you to stay inside. 

And I guess it wouldn't be right for you to post the name. Let's just say a prayer for this young man and his family that he comes out of this ok and gets some help.


----------



## belvak

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Let's just say a prayer for this young man and his family that he comes out of this ok and gets some help.


----------



## Dupontster

SoMDGirl42 said:


> We told you to stay inside.
> 
> And I guess it wouldn't be right for you to post the name. Let's just say a prayer for this young man and his family that he comes out of this ok and gets some help.



I saw him in da woods and axked him his name and he told me...


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> I saw him in da woods and axked him his name and he told me...



OMG. You and your brother really do think alike.


----------



## Dupontster

sockgirl77 said:


> OMG. You and your brother really do think alike.



Who is this brother person you speak of?


----------



## Ibelieve

Dupontster said:


> Sounds like in the Church Swamp area
> 
> I have a name of the person...






SoMDGirl42 said:


> We told you to stay inside.
> 
> And I guess it wouldn't be right for you to post the name. Let's just say a prayer for this young man and his family that he comes out of this ok and gets some help.



  I just got some info from my son as well.  God help these kids. And I thought it was bad when I was a teenager.  Prayers to all touched by this.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> Who is this brother person you speak of?



Michael.


----------



## Ibelieve

http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm/fa/viewstory/story_ID/15304

Sorry, most probably already know.


----------



## Dupontster

sockgirl77 said:


> Michael.



OH, the older one...


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> OH, the older one...



He told me he was the baby.


----------



## Dupontster

sockgirl77 said:


> He told me he was the baby.



NO, he just acts like one...


----------



## G1G4

Welp, the media is there...


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> NO, he just acts like one...



Holy crap! Mikey's older than 61!


----------



## jp2854

they said the media is now showing up (sorry guys it looks like g1 and i posted the same thing)


----------



## deino2002

G1G4 said:


> Welp, the media is there...






jp2854 said:


> they said the media is now showing up


----------



## Dupontster

sockgirl77 said:


> Holy crap! Mikey's older than 61!



You can go away now....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> Welp, the media is there...



I'm streaming the scanner from work, but I don't have a TV. Now I have to go home to listen to the scanner and watch live on TV. What channel?


----------



## Animal

G1G4 said:


> Welp, the media is there...


Media, who, Danzig?


----------



## kwillia

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'm streaming the scanner from work, but I don't have a TV. Now I have to go home to listen to the scanner and watch live on TV. What channel?



"The media" might just mean Danzig not necessarily Fox News. :shrug:


----------



## otter

Dupontster said:


> OH, the older one...



Right, the one the aliens dropped off.


----------



## jp2854

probably not danzig.  Maybe more like 4/5/7/9 news i bet


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> "The media" might just mean Danzig not necessarily Fox News. :shrug:


The cops probably called him before they called in all the back ups.


----------



## Dupontster

otter said:


> Right, the one the aliens dropped on his head.



Fixed


----------



## Ibelieve

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'm streaming the scanner from work, but I don't have a TV. Now I have to go home to listen to the scanner and watch live on TV. What channel?



Nothing yet.  No live stuff on anything.  But Lexi is telling Jeremy that he's not going to get her pregnant.

Just got the emergency alert phone call...

white male, 6'1", 145lbs. br hair, br eyes, blue hoodie, blue jeans, white shoes; stay in homes.

choppers over my house now.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Ibelieve said:


> Nothing yet.  No live stuff on anything.  But Lexi is telling Jeremy that he's not going to get her pregnant.
> 
> Just got the emergency alert phone call...
> 
> white male, 6'1", 145lbs. br hair, br eyes, blue hoodie, blue jeans, white shoes; stay in homes.
> 
> choppers over my house now.



must be news chopper because they said Eagle 1 and Trooper 2 were both down for weather.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> Fixed



You should have gone to the race. I so need to meet you.


----------



## Dupontster

sockgirl77 said:


> You should have gone to the race. I so need to meet you.



Which race?


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

There not going to break in on any channels with this story. If they are from the local stations 4,5,7 and 9 you will have to wait till the evening news at 4 or 5pm.


----------



## kwillia

It would be a cryin' shame if the air became full of news choppers while all the police choppers remain "down due to weather"...


----------



## Ibelieve

SoMDGirl42 said:


> must be news chopper because they said Eagle 1 and Trooper 2 were both down for weather.



That's what I was thinking.  News choppers can get up, but our tax paid ones can't get off the ground due to sprinkles.


----------



## jp2854

that is what i was thinkin kwillia....I Hope they find this guy before the kids get out of school


----------



## SoMDGirl42

kwillia said:


> It would be a cryin' shame if the air became full of news choppers while all the police choppers remain "down due to weather"...



it would be more embarrassing if the news choppers found this young man and the police choppers were down due to sprinkles.


----------



## Ibelieve

jp2854 said:


> that is what i was thinkin kwillia....I Hope they find this guy before the kids get out of school



And if not, please cancel after school activities at the very least!!!!  We've only got an hour and 27 minutes left.


----------



## Ibelieve

Just got a text from my boy saying they got him just now???


----------



## jp2854

they didn't say anything on here about  having him yet.  I hope they do get him soon though.


----------



## G1G4

They don't have anyone.


----------



## belvak

I was out of the room for a minute or two and caught something about calling a phone number that went straight to voice mail, and that they were switching to an encrypted channel. Was that related to this?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

belvak said:


> I was out of the room for a minute or two and caught something about calling a phone number that went straight to voice mail, and that they were switching to an encrypted channel. Was that related to this?



yep


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:


> NO, he just acts like one...


Don't pick on Duponster, he's probably the only one home in our hood and even though he may be old I bet he has excellent aim.


----------



## jp2854

g1 did u catch who they said would be approaching the vehicle?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

approaching vehicle


----------



## belvak

SoMDGirl42 said:


> yep



Thanks. I thought so, but my ankle is sprained and I'm not moving too quickly right now. Thought it may have been in reference to something else.


----------



## G1G4

May have a visual of the suspect in the vehicle


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

CMC122 said:


> Don't pick on Duponster, he's probably the only one home in our hood and even though he may be old I bet he has excellent aim.



Isn't it the old guys birthday today too, be nice to him.


----------



## Dupontster

CMC122 said:


> Don't pick on Duponster, he's probably the only one home in our hood and even though he may be old I bet he has excellent aim.



Thank ya dearie...


----------



## G1G4

Suspect was found, priority 4


----------



## workaholic

G1G4 said:


> Suspect was found, priority 4



That sucks.


----------



## belvak




----------



## sanchezf

Dupontster said:


> Thank ya dearie...


Please make sure they don't get in and harm my boy....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> Suspect was found, priority 4



I didn't hear any of that. You must have the other channels.


----------



## G1G4

workaholic said:


> That sucks.



Always wish for a better outcome. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## jp2854

oh no.  not good


----------



## kwillia

I feel so bad for the family....


----------



## sanchezf

G1G4 said:


> Always wish for a better outcome. Absolutely terrible.


How old was the individual??


----------



## jp2854

i think they said he was 18yrs  old


----------



## G1G4

sanchezf said:


> How old was the individual??



All that's going around from the police is that he was in his teens-twenties.


----------



## rwethereyet

So they didn't check the car before setting the perimeter and all the other stuff?


----------



## mizteresa1965

sanchezf said:


> How old was the individual??



He was 17.

So sad.  Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## sanchezf

G1G4 said:


> All that's going around from the police is that he was in his teens-twenties.


wow

That is so sad all these young people taking there lives...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

G1G4 said:


> All that's going around from the police is that he was in his teens-twenties.



Hope this isn't related to the the other suicide from last week.  Very, very sad.


----------



## nachomama

Crap.   

Here we go again.


----------



## jp2854

this is the 2nd person in less than a week to commit suicide


----------



## deino2002

nachomama said:


> Crap.
> 
> Here we go again.


----------



## G1G4

rwethereyet said:


> So they didn't check the car before setting the perimeter and all the other stuff?



They can't when it's reported he has a long rifle. It jeopardizes their safety. They set a perimiter, and maintain an active visual on the vehicle. They awaited the arrival of SWAT to proceed with the APC.


----------



## jp2854

g1 what does apc stand for?


----------



## G1G4

jp2854 said:


> g1 what does apc stand for?



Check the first post.


----------



## Danzig

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I didn't hear any of that. You must have the other channels.


when they said he was spotted in the car
then they said he was 10-7, that was code for 'out of service'.


----------



## Dupontster

sanchezf said:


> Please make sure they don't get in and harm my boy....



He'll protect me....I just gave him some cookies...He likes Nilla wafers

I did notice that the scanner got kind of quiet...I hope that isn't a bad sign..


----------



## jp2854

yes it is a bad sign they found the person dead in there car


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Danzig said:


> when they said he was spotted in the car
> then they said he was 10-7, that was code for 'out of service'.



I know what  10-7 is, but the delay was longer than I thought. I'm streaming and the delay was longer than 2 or 3 minutes before I heard it. I thought they may have been using a different Tac channel.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> He'll protect me....I just gave him some cookies...He likes Nilla wafers
> 
> I did notice that the scanner got kind of quiet...I hope that isn't a bad sign..



A bit slow in your old age?


----------



## rwethereyet

G1G4 said:


> They can't when it's reported he has a long rifle. It jeopardizes their safety. They set a perimiter, and maintain an active visual on the vehicle. They awaited the arrival of SWAT to proceed with the APC.




Oh, okay, that makes sense.  Thanks G1!


----------



## workaholic

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I know what  10-7 is, but the delay was longer than I thought. I'm streaming and the delay was longer than 2 or 3 minutes before I heard it. I thought they may have been using a different Tac channel.



Yes.  The delay was not bad but now it got to about a 20-30 minute delay.  The more people that get on the slower it gets.


----------



## G1G4

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I know what  10-7 is, but the delay was longer than I thought. I'm streaming and the delay was longer than 2 or 3 minutes before I heard it. I thought they may have been using a different Tac channel.



Yeah, the scanner was/is probably slacking a bit. I imagine there is/was alot of people listening.



rwethereyet said:


> Oh, okay, that makes sense.  Thanks G1!


----------



## workaholic

G1G4 said:


> Yeah, the scanner was/is probably slacking a bit. I imagine there is/was alot of people listening.



Well there are 332 people looking at this thread.  Hard to say how many are listening online.


----------



## Dupontster

sockgirl77 said:


> A bit slow in your old age?



Yeah...I have CRS and I can't hear worth a damn...I'm going back to bed....


----------



## sanchezf

Dupontster said:


> He'll protect me....I just gave him some cookies...He likes Nilla wafers..


 

Sorry thats probably my fault my son and dogs eat them all the time.  He should also enjoy Chips Ahoy.


----------



## sockgirl77

Dupontster said:


> Yeah...I have CRS and I can't hear worth a damn...I'm going back to bed....



Catch some z's for me too please. 3 hours a night is getting impossible.


----------



## Hitter

jp2854 said:


> i hope the police are able to get this person.  He sounds dangerous.


You are so unwise Buddah Belly


jp2854 said:


> they ar


Can you delete your account? You need to go back to 1st grade and work on that spelling.


jp2854 said:


> they just there's a sale on Whoppers.


Who knew?


jp2854 said:


> they got calvert coming to help out.  That I think is good.  Maybe they will catch this Jackass sooner than later before he does harm to someone


You're doing a lot of harm with all your posts.


jp2854 said:


> they just sent a 10-52 to stage( the 10-52 said they are going to stage at there quarters).  I guess they think they are going to need it by  the time all is said and done.


I guess they think they WILL need it if they called for it!


jp2854 said:


> sorry kwillia thought you would know...Next time i will say ambulance.  I am just used to using most of the 10 commands since I been listening to a scanner for the last 5yrs.


And doing nothing else but sitting by the scanner?


jp2854 said:


> i think they will only get shot if they match the guys description


OK, it's not funny any more delete your posts


jp2854 said:


> they said the media is now showing up (sorry guys it looks like g1 and i posted the same thing)


Wow


jp2854 said:


> probably not danzig.  Maybe more like 4/5/7/9 news i bet





jp2854 said:


> that is what i was thinkin kwillia....I Hope they find this guy before the kids get out of school


Wouldn't it be more productive to have the kids go on a search for him too? 


jp2854 said:


>





jp2854 said:


> (





jp2854 said:


> i think


No you did not.


jp2854 said:


> this is the 2nd person in less than a week to commit suicide





jp2854 said:


> g1 what does apc stand for?


You thought it meant it was time for lunch and you were ready to join them?


jp2854 said:


> yes it is a bad sign they found the person dead in there car


You think? What if they found him half dead would that be any better?


----------



## workaholic

I was curious and just did a check on the online scanner versus real time.  Currently there is exactly a 30 minute delay from the times posted in G1's first post and what is happening now on the online scanner.


----------



## jp2854

excuse me but why do you have to sit there and change what I said to other stuff.  That was rude and uncalled for.


----------



## G1G4

workaholic said:


> I was curious and just did a check on the online scanner versus real time.  Currently there is exactly a 30 minute delay from the times posted in G1's first post and what is happening now on the online scanner.



I can hear into the future.


----------



## STAYATHOMEMAMA3

G1G4 said:


> Unsure why, but I believe they're chasing an armed suspect in the Chaptico area. On 234/242, they're setting a perimiter up somewhere on Oakley Road. They're putting police at Dynard Elementary. Unsure what's going on, but they are in a frantic search for someone.
> 
> 1138; I believe it's related to what is/was going on at Chopticon earlier.
> 1141; They think they have him on one of the roads, not giving it out for obvious reasons
> 1142; Putting up stop sticks in case he tries to back out.
> 1144; Police advising he has long rifles. They have the vehicle, unsure about the suspect.
> 1144; No movement, but the vehicle is backed up to a gate.
> 1145; No movement still, they're holding their position
> 1146; Shots fired. Asking for bincoulars
> 1147; Police ascertaining if shots were fired. State advises it was to their left in the woods. Trying to find out if the vehicle is empty or not.
> 1149; Setting up a perimiter, the vehicle is not cleared.
> 1150; They're trying to get Trooper 7 up, but Trooper 7 may not be able to fly due to weather
> 1152; They may be doing a high-risk track. The trail that the vehicle is parked it is very long (approx 2 miles according to the map).
> 1154; Trooper 7 down; trying for Eagle 1. They are doing everything they can to not go into the woods to look for the guy. I guess I wouldn't either if I knew he had a long rifle and I heard shots fired.
> 1158; Numerous units are stationary all over the 7th. Since the wooded area is so long, they aren't taking any chances.
> 1200; K-9 units out. I believe SWAT is enroute as well.
> 1204; Most of the area is blanketed. Trying to get some more units on a woodline.
> 1206; Advising they have something 'blue' in the woods.
> 1207; Last seen wearing a blue hoody and blue jeans.
> 1209; Dynard Elementary is on a code red.
> 1212; No movement in the vehicle, no movement heard in the woods.
> 1213; Calvert units should be enroute soon.
> 1216; Going to start an ambulance to stage.
> 1217; Doing an accountability check now.
> 1218; Movement in the woods
> 1228; No major updates, however, what they had sight of in the woods is gone. They believe it was trash.
> 1228; All incoming units must report to the command post. My assumption is they're giving face-to-face instructions.
> 1231; Another unit incoming, taking a staging role on Hurry Road.
> 1235; Another K-9 unit out.
> 1238; Coast Guard is advising they can make a water unit avaliable? What good would that do? Maybe if they could get their helo up...
> 1241; Awaiting for the arrival of the APC (Armored Personnel Carrier)
> 1243; Trying to get a unit to the north at the 'educational center.' Unfamiliar with that area, so I'm not sure where that is
> 1243; Another K-9 unit is almost out
> 1244; Making a perimiter sweep to check for gaps/holes in the perimiter. Going to place personnel accordingly.
> 1246; There are still units steadily streaming in.
> 1248; Never heard back from Eagle 1. Going to double check now.
> 1253; All helos are down.
> 1256; Trying to call other units in case this is a prolonged event. They're taking the course now that they will be there awhile.
> 1256; Police will be at Dynard Elementary when school is released.
> 1302; The 'Media' is showing up.  Media holding center will be Cryer Road and Oakley Road.
> 1308; Code Red activated in a 5 mile radius around the area.
> 1322; SWAT is going to approach the vehicle
> 1325; Possible visual of the suspect in the vehicle
> 1326; Subject was found, Priority 4. Very very very unfortunate
> 1327; Releasing the perimiter
> 1328; Maintaining a crime scene, crime lab will be enroute soon
> 1347; Units are being released, command has ceased -- majority of the officers are going to return normal patrol.







This sounds like the missing teen they were descibing on the radio this morning. They said he was last seen wearing a blue hoody and blue jeans. And told not to approach, call 911 immediately. Sounds to me like this is the guy.


----------



## jp2854

yup it was the guy they were looking for.  they found him as you can see by what g1 said


----------



## G1G4

STAYATHOMEMAMA3 said:


> This sounds like the missing teen they were descibing on the radio this morning. They said he was last seen wearing a blue hoody and blue jeans. And told not to approach, call 911 immediately. Sounds to me like this is the guy.



The police initially believed he was the same one. Haven't gotten any further confirmation, but I'd be willing to bet that it's one in the same.


----------



## Ibelieve

jp2854 said:


> excuse me but why do you have to sit there and change what I said to other stuff.  That was rude and uncalled for.



I was just getting ready to ask if it was a personal vendetta!!!  Geez, Hitter.  Some kid thinks there's no other way out other than this and you can't think of anything better to do than pick on jp's posts???

Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of this teenager.  And go hug your kids and your friends' kids and let them know how much you love and value them!!


----------



## BustinNutz

Hitter said:


> You are so unwise Buddah Belly
> 
> Can you delete your account? You need to go back to 1st grade and work on that spelling.
> 
> Who knew?
> 
> You're doing a lot of harm with all your posts.
> 
> I guess they think they WILL need it if they called for it!
> 
> And doing nothing else but sitting by the scanner?
> 
> OK, it's not funny any more delete your posts
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be more productive to have the kids go on a search for him too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you did not.
> 
> 
> 
> You thought it meant it was time for lunch and you were ready to join them?
> 
> You think? What if they found him half dead would that be any better?



 KVJ or 4D


----------



## deino2002

Ibelieve said:


> Thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of this teenager.  And go hug your kids and your friends' kids and let them know how much you love and value them!!


----------



## workaholic

G1G4 said:


> I can hear into the future.





Can you please listen out for the Mega Millions numbers for tonight's drawing and let me know what they are.  I will give you half.


----------



## G1G4

workaholic said:


> Can you please listen out for the Mega Millions numbers for tonight's drawing and let me know what they are.  I will give you half.



I shall keep an ear open.


----------



## JLS

What is going on with these teenagers..  Prayers to the family.. I know what they are dealing with...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

JLS said:


> What is going on with these teenagers..  Prayers to the family.. I know what they are dealing with...


----------



## jp2854

Hitter said:


> Your recap skills are amazing.
> 
> You forgot about the fourth "F"
> 
> 
> 
> WHO?



Bustin if its either of the 2 of them they have no room to talk.  they can't even take care of 4 cats that they have between the 2 of them which is sad.  They only think about themselves and nothing else.


----------



## ICit

JLS said:


> What is going on with these teenagers..  Prayers to the family.. I know what they are dealing with...


----------



## deino2002

JLS said:


> What is going on with these teenagers..  Prayers to the family.. I know what they are dealing with...


----------



## JLS

Thanks for the squeeze..  hurts to see what these kids are doing..  Thoughts & Prayers to the family..  



SoMDGirl42 said:


>


----------



## G1G4

Official press release:



> OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE:
> 
> On Oct. 27 at approximately 5:24 a.m. St. Mary’s County Sheriff’s Office patrol units responded to a Mechanicsville residence for the report of a missing 17 year old juvenile who was believed to be armed with several weapons.
> 
> A lookout was placed for the juvenile who was believed to be operating a red Dodge truck. The vehicle was observed being operated by the juvenile on Colton’s Point Rd. by Maryland State Police.
> 
> The operator was able to elude police. At approximately 11:40 a.m., a citizen contacted the Sheriff’s Office and advised that the vehicle was observed on Old Trappe Road in Avenue at the end of the road.
> 
> Officers responded and observed the vehicle parked near a gate at the end of a dirt lane. The area was secured, nearby residents were notified, as well as school officials, to take the necessary security actions.
> 
> Calvert County Sheriff’s Office responded with their Armored Vehicle “Bear Cat” which was deployed by members of the Calvert County Special Operations Team, St. Mary’s County Sheriff’s Office Emergency Services Team and Critical Incident Negotiations Team who approached the vehicle and discovered the juvenile deceased.


----------



## workaholic

G1G4 said:


> Official press release:



wheres my um... our numbers?


----------



## G1G4

workaholic said:


> wheres my um... our numbers?



The voices didn't tell me. However, the fortune cookie told me 'today is not your day.'


----------



## nachomama

There will be grief counselors at Chopticon for the rest of the week to talk with the kids.  Based on what I saw this evening, they will have their hands full.

One thing I have to say...people need to choose their words wisely and stop being so DAMN hateful.  Sticks and stones may break your bones, but words can definitely kill people.


----------



## Pete

nachomama said:


> There will be grief counselors at Chopticon for the rest of the week to talk with the kids.  Based on what I saw this evening, they will have their hands full.
> 
> One thing I have to say...people need to choose their words wisely and stop being so DAMN hateful.  Sticks and stones may break your bones, but words can definitely kill people.



Was he picked on?


----------



## hotmomma

Pete said:


> Was he picked on?



I have no idea if it is true but my cousin goes to Chopticon and said the boy was gay and I think she said he didnt hide that from people and the parents of his boyfriend would not allow them to see each other.  She said he also had other things going on in his life.  Like I said, it may or may not be true.  Not trying to start rumors.

 I remember being that age and thinking my world was over when my boyfriend and I broke up.  That can be extremely difficult to work through.


----------



## kris31280

hotmomma said:


> I have no idea if it is true but my cousin goes to Chopticon and said the boy was gay and I think she said he didnt hide that from people and the parents of his boyfriend would not allow them to see each other.  She said he also had other things going on in his life.  Like I said, it may or may not be true.  Not trying to start rumors.
> 
> I remember being that age and thinking my world was over when my boyfriend and I broke up.  That can be extremely difficult to work through.


If that's true, that's an even bigger tragedy 

Prayers, good wishes, positive thoughts, and much love and support to the family of this boy.


----------



## Pandora

kris31280 said:


> If that's true, that's an even bigger tragedy
> 
> Prayers, good wishes, positive thoughts, and much love and support to the family of this boy.



Gay or not, there is no doubt in my mind that there were some sort of peer issues going on in this young man's life.  People don't just wake up one day and decide to end their life.   

You know that book we read earlier this year "Thirteen Reasons Why" has been thought of as one that should be required reading (and has in some schools) to open up the discussion on suicide.  I'm mixed about it though.


Thoughts and prayers to the friends and family of this young man.


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> If that's true, that's an even bigger tragedy
> 
> Prayers, good wishes, positive thoughts, and much love and support to the family of this boy.



Please explain why being gay makes it a bigger tragedy.


----------



## kayo

No matter what the reasons, another young person has tragically ended his life.  My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of this young man.


----------



## BS Gal

Pandora said:


> Gay or not, there is no doubt in my mind that there were some sort of peer issues going on in this young man's life.  People don't just wake up one day and decide to end their life.
> 
> You know that book we read earlier this year "Thirteen Reasons Why" has been thought of as one that should be required reading (and has in some schools) to open up the discussion on suicide.  I'm mixed about it though.
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to the friends and family of this young man.



And Pandora, you have not faced the end of life. Some times it is easier than living with the pain, though mine is physical, which I think is easier.  Som  There are days when I feel I am done with it.  I know I said I wouldn't respond to your posts, but you haven't been here or in that poor guy's pain.

This boy's life was unbearable to him. I wish I would have had a chance to talk to him or any other child considering this.  Life goes on.  Sometimes you think you want to end it, but I know there is a rainbow waiting for me.  I wish I could talk to all of them considering ending it all.


----------



## kris31280

Pandora said:


> Gay or not, there is no doubt in my mind that there were some sort of peer issues going on in this young man's life.  People don't just wake up one day and decide to end their life.
> 
> You know that book we read earlier this year "Thirteen Reasons Why" has been thought of as one that should be required reading (and has in some schools) to open up the discussion on suicide.  I'm mixed about it though.
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to the friends and family of this young man.



It was a good book, but I'm not sure I'd make it required reading to an age group that's already prone to overdramatic behavior, because what that girl did really was over the top.  It's good because it shows how one small action on the part of someone can create a huge snowball effect, though.



Dye Tied said:


> Please explain why being gay makes it a bigger tragedy.



Not being gay, but him being openly gay and being persecuted for it.  It's actually one of the bigger issues facing gay youth, and gay youth have a higher sucide rate than youth in general.  But this thread isn't the time nor place for anyone to get up on their soap box.


----------



## Black-Francis

hotmomma said:


> Not trying to start rumors.



really? Then what exactly was your post?


----------



## Dye Tied

kris31280 said:


> Not being gay, but him being openly gay and being persecuted for it.  It's actually one of the bigger issues facing gay youth, and gay youth have a higher sucide rate than youth in general.  But this thread isn't the time nor place for anyone to get up on their soap box.



That does not make this any worse than ANYONE losing a child, straight, gay or any reason.

You were the one that said his death was greater. I am not on a soapbox but nicely asked you why it was worse than last weeks tragedy.


----------



## kris31280

Dye Tied said:


> That does not make this any worse than ANYONE losing a child, straight, gay or any reason.
> 
> You were the one that said his death was greater. I am not on a soapbox but nicely asked you why it was worse than last weeks tragedy.



Because no one could've prevented last week's tragedy.  The family tried to tell him so many ways that he was loved, wanted, needed, to please come home.  Last week's tragedy was fueled by a boy who had lost all hope.  This week's tragedy (if it's true about the gay thing) was fueled by the hate and discontent of his peers and the parents who reinforced the beliefs, as well as his parent's reluctance to accept their child for who he is instead of who they wanted him to be.

They're both tragedies.  They're both precious young lives lost.  I just feel that one which could've been prevented by understanding instead of hating is a greater tragedy.


----------



## 95blkgst

Suicide is a cop out.... I dont feel sorry for anyone that commits Suicide. It's selfish. 

One person takes there lives and it causes a bunch of their families to suffer. Pointless.


----------



## hotmomma

Black-Francis said:


> really? Then what exactly was your post?



Pete asked a question and I gave him an answer


----------



## deino2002

Irreguardless of this young mans sexual preferences, he chose to take his own life. It may or may not of had to do with his preference or it may of had to do with something else. Unless you were involved in this young mans life personally, you don't really know what his reasonings were. But whatever they were he felt that he could not live anymore and chose to end his life.

Thoughts & prayers are with this young mans family & friends


----------



## kwillia

95blkgst said:


> Suicide is a cop out.... I dont feel sorry for anyone that commits Suicide. It's selfish.
> 
> One person takes there lives and it causes a bunch of their families to suffer. Pointless.



I too see it as a completely selfish act, but I don't see it as pointless because it stops the pain and suffering of the one who didn't see any other out.


----------



## Baja28

kris31280 said:


> If that's true, that's an even bigger tragedy
> Prayers, good wishes, positive thoughts, and much love and support to the family of this boy.


When your kid gets older and after seeing your posts and pics of you painted up like a circus clown, offs himself, and a gay kid does the same thing, will you still say the gay kids death is a bigger tragedy than your kids?


----------



## Baja28

*Hey Kris's kid.....*



kris31280 said:


> Because no one could've prevented last week's tragedy.  The family tried to tell him so many ways that he was loved, wanted, needed, to please come home.  Last week's tragedy was fueled by a boy who had lost all hope.  This week's tragedy (if it's true about the gay thing) was fueled by the hate and discontent of his peers and the parents who reinforced the beliefs, as well as his parent's reluctance to accept their child for who he is instead of who they wanted him to be.
> 
> They're both tragedies.  They're both precious young lives lost.  I just feel that one which could've been prevented by understanding instead of hating is a greater tragedy.


...sorry pal but this is your mother.  I know you didn't pick her but she's all yours.  

See, she totally blew off the straight kid in favor of the gay kid. 

Ask her why she thinks the straight kids life was worth less and couldn't have been prevented.  

Ask her if the gay kids family told him he was loved, wanted, needed and to please come home.

:hint: She's a moron.

I feel for ya pal and I hope you turn out better.


----------



## libertytyranny

There is never a "reason" for suicide. They can write as many lists as they want. Someone that is capable of killing themselves is a mentally ill individual..and all they need is a trigger. Teens all go through the same things..only the mentally ill kill themselves. 

And in my time working in the mental unit..many gay teens did try to commit suicide, but most of them felt conflicted in their own mind. None that I can remember wanted to kill themselves because they were teased or felt "hated"....they were conflicted and unhappy..with themselves. It isn't fair to blame someone's suicide on another person..it just isn't the case. For some reason no one wants to say...oh that person killed themselves because they are sick..they always want to blame it on something.


That being said. I am so saddened by these young people's deaths...because with proper help and coping skills they could have learned to deal with life, and led happy healthy ones...I really feel for their families and I pray that none of them blame themselves...that is a burden that should not be placed on anyone.


----------



## migtig

Baja28 said:


> When your kids gets older and after seeing your posts and pics of you painted up like a circus clown, offs himself, and a gay kids does the same thing, will you still say the gay kids death is a bigger tragedy than your kids?



That was rude and uncalled for.  I think Kris choose the wrong words but I understand her intent, and if you take a step back you will as well.  However, to come back with something so nasty and hurtful is not just rude, it's cruel...to everyone.

I hope all of you back off each other, and just express your condolences to the family and stop making it about your petty selves and your reactions.  Let's stop and think of this young man's family and friends and not resort to ugliness of any kind.  That includes presuming anything about his life.  

My thoughts and prayers are with this young man's family and friends.


----------



## RoseRed

kris31280 said:


> Because no one could've prevented last week's tragedy.  The family tried to tell him so many ways that he was loved, wanted, needed, to please come home.  Last week's tragedy was fueled by a boy who had lost all hope.  This week's tragedy (if it's true about the gay thing) was fueled by the hate and discontent of his peers and *the parents who reinforced the beliefs, as well as his parent's reluctance to accept their child for who he is instead of who they wanted him to be.*
> They're both tragedies.  They're both precious young lives lost.  I just feel that one which could've been prevented by understanding instead of hating is a greater tragedy.



Is this true or pure speculation?


----------



## toppick08

kris31280 said:


> Because no one could've prevented last week's tragedy.  The family tried to tell him so many ways that he was loved, wanted, needed, to please come home.  Last week's tragedy was fueled by a boy who had lost all hope.  This week's tragedy (if it's true about the gay thing) was fueled by the hate and discontent of his peers and the parents who reinforced the beliefs, as well as his parent's reluctance to accept their child for who he is instead of who they wanted him to be.
> 
> They're both tragedies.  They're both precious young lives lost.  I just feel that one which could've been prevented by understanding instead of hating is a greater tragedy.



Hope your momma is doing better......


----------



## Baja28

migtig said:


> That was rude and uncalled for.  I think Kris choose the wrong words but I understand her intent, and if you take a step back you will as well.  However, to come back with something so nasty and hurtful is not just rude, it's cruel...to everyone.
> 
> I hope all of you back off each other, and just express your condolences to the family and stop making it about your petty selves and your reactions.  Let's stop and think of this young man's family and friends and not resort to ugliness of any kind.  That includes presuming anything about his life.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with this young man's family and friends.


Which was more rude, me pointing out that Kris isn't very smart or Kris insulting the other family who lost a kid a couple weeks before?  I vote the latter. 

I noticed you didn't admonish Kris for her "rude and uncalled for" post.  Her intent was very clear.  She thinks gays lives are worth more than straight lives.  She's a moron.


----------



## kvj21075

Baja28 said:


> When your kid gets older and after seeing your posts and pics of you painted up like a circus clown, offs himself, and a gay kid does the same thing, will you still say the gay kids death is a bigger tragedy than your kids?


what if her kid ends up gay too?


----------



## migtig

Baja28 said:


> Which was more rude, me pointing out that Kris isn't very smart or Kris insulting the other family who lost a kid a couple weeks before?  I vote the latter.
> 
> I noticed you didn't admonish Kris for her "rude and uncalled for" post.  Her intent was very clear.  She thinks gays lives are worth more than straight lives.  She's a moron.



By me posting what I did, for Kris, that was enough to admonish her.  She knows she sometimes types before thinking.  Her word choices reflect that.  But that is no reason for you to say her kid offs himself because of her.  That is completely wrong and uncalled for and rude and nasty and it is in a thread that the family and friends of this poor kid may see.  Think about that. Your comments are much more insensitive.  And this thread is not about YOU.  This thread isn't about Kris.  Gawd, how horrible that you can't even realize that.


----------



## kvj21075

migtig said:


> By me posting what I did, for Kris, that was enough to admonish her.  She knows she sometimes types before thinking.  Her word choices reflect that.  But that is no reason for you to say her kid offs himself because of her.  That is completely wrong and uncalled for and rude and nasty and it is in a thread that the family and friends of this poor kid may see.  Think about that. Your comments are much more insensitive.  And this thread is not about YOU.  This thread isn't about Kris.  Gawd, how horrible that you can't even realize that.


what if the family of the first kid that offed himself sees this?


----------



## nachomama

kvj21075 said:


> what if the family of the first kid that offed himself sees this?



They will see just how fricking insensitive you (and a lot of the people on here) are.  We already know that some of Adam's family members are on this board, and your choice of words was uncalled for and tacky.

Don't you have a wedding to get ready for or something?


----------



## CMC122

kris31280 said:


> Not being gay, but him being openly gay and being persecuted for it. It's actually one of the bigger issues facing gay youth, and gay youth have a higher sucide rate than youth in general. But this thread isn't the time nor place for anyone to get up on their soap box.


   My daughter went to school with this kid and his boyfriend and she said everyone liked them


----------



## migtig

kvj21075 said:


> what if the family of the first kid that offed himself sees this?



Actually, what if anybody who has lost someone to suicide sees it?  Is it the mother's fault?  That's what Baja seems to be implying.  I personally hope everyone including you stops making this about something else and expresses their condolences instead.


----------



## kvj21075

nachomama said:


> They will see just how fricking insensitive you (and a lot of the people on here) are.  We already know that some of Adam's family members are on this board, and your choice of words was uncalled for and tacky.
> 
> Don't you have a wedding to get ready for or something?


i didnt know his family was on this board, havent been on for a couple of days, but im just saying, mig brought up that what if the gay boys family saw his post, im just bringing up what if the first boys family saw it


----------



## kvj21075

migtig said:


> *Actually, what if anybody who has lost someone to suicide sees it*?  Is it the mother's fault?  That's what Baja seems to be implying.  I personally hope everyone including you stops making this about something else and expresses their condolences instead.



thats what i was getting at


----------



## Black-Francis

hotmomma said:


> Pete asked a question and I gave him an answer



Yeah, a rumor, big mouth!


----------



## kwillia

kvj21075 said:


> i didnt know his family was on this board, havent been on for a couple of days, but im just saying, mig brought up that what if the gay boys family saw his post, im just bringing up what if the first boys family saw it



|
|
|
\/


----------



## kris31280

hotmomma said:


> I have no idea if it is true but my cousin goes to Chopticon and said the boy was gay and I think she said he didnt hide that from people and the parents of his boyfriend would not allow them to see each other.  She said he also had other things going on in his life.  Like I said, it may or may not be true.  Not trying to start rumors.
> 
> I remember being that age and thinking my world was over when my boyfriend and I broke up.  That can be extremely difficult to work through.





RoseRed said:


> Is this true or pure speculation?



Yes, I guess it would be since I read the first post as his parents wouldn't let him see his boyfriend.



Baja28 said:


> Which was more rude, me pointing out that Kris isn't very smart or Kris insulting the other family who lost a kid a couple weeks before?  I vote the latter.



I did not say that at all, and it would be a homophobic mind who'd see that.  I didn't insult the other family either... I know the effort they went through, I know someone who was very very close to him.  His family did everything they could to prevent the tragedy from happening.  



kris31280 said:


> Because no one could've prevented last week's tragedy. * The family tried to tell him so many ways that he was loved, wanted, needed, to please come home.*  Last week's tragedy was fueled by a boy who had lost all hope.





Baja28 said:


> I noticed you didn't admonish Kris for her "rude and uncalled for" post.  Her intent was very clear.  She thinks gays lives are worth more than straight lives.  She's a moron.



That's not what my post said either.  IF the boy was gay (which is unconfirmed), the first post in this multi-quote post indicates that he was persecuted for his sexual preference... which would only add to his self loathing.  It is human nature to destroy what is not understood.  Senseless deaths like this one only prove that to be even more true.



kris31280 said:


> *They're both tragedies.  They're both precious young lives lost.*  I just feel that one which could've been prevented by understanding instead of hating is a greater tragedy.



It amuses and saddens me that Adam's thread was nothing but sympathy for his family... and if anyone related to this boy were to come on here they'd find us squabbling amongst ourselves like old biddies.  While "Why" is an important question... now is not the time nor place for it.

My thoughts and sympathy to *BOTH* families for the tragic loss of these young lives full of promise.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Because no one could've prevented last week's tragedy.  The family tried to tell him so many ways that he was loved, wanted, needed, to please come home.  Last week's tragedy was fueled by a boy who had lost all hope.  This week's tragedy (if it's true about the gay thing) was fueled by the hate and discontent of his peers and the parents who reinforced the beliefs, as well as his parent's reluctance to accept their child for who he is instead of who they wanted him to be.
> 
> They're both tragedies.  They're both precious young lives lost.  I just feel that one which could've been prevented by understanding instead of hating is a greater tragedy.



Kris......SHUT UP!!!! You know none of the facts from either case so STFU!!! This is is exactly why I have always thought you were annoying as hell!!!


----------



## Baja28

migtig said:


> By me posting what I did, for Kris, that was enough to admonish her.  *Sorry pal, you don't hold the patent on admonishing.  Yours was a joke anyway*
> 
> She knows she sometimes types before thinking.  Her word choices reflect that.  But that is no reason for you to say her kid offs himself because of her.  That is completely wrong and uncalled for and rude and nasty and it is in a thread that the family and friends of this poor kid may see. *Same applies to her, however,  you failed to jump down her throat.  Stick it Mig. *
> 
> Think about that. Your comments are much more insensitive.  *BS!*
> 
> And this thread is not about YOU. *Who the hell said it was???  You're a fruitloop (as you've proven many times)*
> 
> This thread isn't about Kris.  Gawd, how horrible that you can't even realize that.


Are you heading for another meltdown??


----------



## Baja28

migtig said:


> Actually, what if anybody who has lost someone to suicide sees it?  Is it the mother's fault?  That's what Baja seems to be implying.  I personally hope everyone including you stops making this about something else and expresses their condolences instead.


I implied no such thing!!  Where in the hell do you read that???  You better lose your head and get it over with.


----------



## migtig

Baja28 said:


> Are you heading for another meltdown??



Unfortunately, sadly, I was trying to point out that you should act decently and with a bit of respect towards the family and friends of the deceased young man.


----------



## Black-Francis

migtig said:


> I personally hope everyone including you stops making this about something else and expresses their condolences instead.



And what about you? You are doing the very same thing, retard!


----------



## mizteresa1965

Oh for Christ sake people!  A young boy is dead. No matter what you think of him, he's gone.  Please have a little respect for his family and friends.  Your words are doing more harm than good.


----------



## Baja28

migtig said:


> Unfortunately, sadly, I was trying to point out that you should act decently and with a bit of respect towards the family and friends of the deceased young man.


I have acted decently.  I merely asked Kris what if the shoe were on the other foot and you chimed in with your two cents. 
 I never showed disrespect toward either family!  

Your reading comprehension skills suck really bad.


----------



## Dye Tied

Baja28 said:


> I have acted decently.  I merely asked Kris what if the shoe were on the other foot and you chimed in with your two cents.
> I never showed disrespect toward either family!
> 
> Your reading comprehension skills suck really bad.



Take it to the other thread


----------



## Hitter

Black-Francis said:


> Kris......SHUT UP!!!! You know none of the facts from either case so STFU!!! This is is exactly why I have always thought you were annoying as hell!!!





Black-Francis said:


> And what about you? You are doing the very same thing, retard!



Yep. He is right.


----------



## hotmomma

Black-Francis said:


> Yeah, a rumor, big mouth!



ok.  Thank you for clearing that up


----------

